# i need some engine help.....



## kingfyfe (Feb 8, 2010)

ok my car has started to run really choppy after getting some work done when i looked under the hood my number 6 wire was arcing so i replaced the wire cleaned the plug then put it back in started the car and it seemed ok then a couple of days later it started doing it again but this time it was the number 5 wire so after doing some reading i used some injector cleaner and then finally a full injector cleaning and that made it run good for a couple more days but again i am back to the number 5 wire doing the same thing again, the wire is clean and there is no cuts or anything on it to make it do this, i find also that it is worse when i have the a/c on. so my question is has anyone run into anything like this and does anyone know what i should try doing next to try to fix it any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks zach


----------



## ryuuoh (Jul 27, 2008)

What year A6?
If those are the original plugs/wires, replace them all.


----------



## kingfyfe (Feb 8, 2010)

the plugs are all new less then 2000 miles on them and the two wires that have been causing the problem are also new that was the first thing i did i had a friend tell me to try replacing the coil pack but im not sure if that will make a difference....?


----------

